# Berkshire East Outings?



## Greg (Oct 10, 2006)

Hoping for some decent natural snowfall to head up to the Beast this season; likely on a weekday or a Sunday. Berkshire East has easily the best natural snow trails in Southern New England, and some decent gladed skiing too. I really like the place just after a sgnificant dump. Anyone else planning on hitting the Beast this season?


----------



## roark (Oct 10, 2006)

Never been, I'm game for a visit. Can be there in under and hour from my house (roads/weather permitting).


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm very interested.  I have the Beast on my list and the drive isn't that bad from Southbury.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 10, 2006)

I'd be interested in hitting up the BEast when there is actually snow...


----------



## 2knees (Oct 10, 2006)

bvibert said:


> I'd be interested in hitting up the BEast when there is actually snow...



took the words out of my mouth.  I would love to check it out after a nice storm.


----------



## Greg (Oct 10, 2006)

2knees said:


> took the words out of my mouth.  I would love to check it out after a nice storm.



The place rules it with some nat. The day after an 18" dump:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 10, 2006)

Greg said:


> The place rules it with some nat. The day after an 18" dump:



That looks a lot better than the time I went...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 10, 2006)

Count me in.


----------



## madskier6 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm in as well.  I've wanted to give the Beast a try for some time now.  It will have to be on a day after some good natural snow because otherwise I've heard it affectionately called "Berkshire Ice".  All kidding aside, I'd love to go especially for an AZ outing.


----------



## marcski (Oct 13, 2006)

Midweek will be difficult, but a sunday is definitely a possibility.  I haven't been back to the beast since I think 79-80 ski season.


----------



## Mark_151 (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh yeah! I hope they do Coke a Cola Mondays again this year. All day lift ticket for $15 with any Coke product! I took a bunch of Mondays off to take advantage. This season, I'll be finishing off a contract position just in time to enjoy the ski season. The BEast will be a frequent visit!


----------

